# Stratford-upon-Avon



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

any good coffee shops worth checking out? Off there for a couple of nights with the wife this morning.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Box Brownie Henley street is pretty good, close to the Shakespeare experience etc. Think they use Crafted Coffee who advertise on the forum


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Cheers, will check it out!


----------

